
Safari users cannot properly review Merge Requests on GitLab.com - blumomo
https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/58625
======
dsumenkovic
This will be fixed in the release 11.9 [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/merge_requests/25913](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/merge_requests/25913)

